# Which mat comb?



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lilypoo said:


> Amazon.com: Safari De-Matting Comb for Dogs: Pet Supplies
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I have one similar to the first one you linked to amazon.com, along with a Les Poochs Emergency Mat Zapper. My sable poodle will occasionally get tangles in the back of his hears and both work well. Also, you can often work mats out with a bit of grooming spray (CC's Ice on Ice or Crown Royale #3) and a wide-toothed buttercomb. With the latter method, you won't break the hair as much as you will with the mat combs and that's my preferred method. 

I hope that helps!

This is what I mean by a wide-toothed buttercomb: Amazon.com: Poodle Comb BUTTERCOMB by Chris Christensen: Pet Supplies

And grooming spray: Amazon.com: Chris Christensen - ICE ON ICE Detangler and Finishing Spray, ready to use 16oz.: Pet Supplies

(*if you buy any Chris Christensen products, you'll save by ordering via the Group Buy. See link at top of this page.)


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Lily is an older puppy, correct? It's very common during coat change for those mats at right near the edges of the ear leather to go unnoticed, even by diligent owners! They form right at the skin as the adult coat comes in and get felted, so it feels like a part of the ear leather itself and you don't realize it's a mat.

I recommend the first mat rake over the second. The ends of its teeth are heavily rounded, which protects the skin. The other type is dangerous even in the hands of experienced groomers, its just too sharp on the ends of the teeth. You would never, EVER want to use that type on an ear. If the ear mats are very close to the leather, the safest way to work them apart is with the very last tooth on the wide end of your comb, very slowly and very carefully. The skin there is extremely delicate.

One of the best, safest and cheapest mat breakers I've ever come across is nothing but a zip-style letter opener. Just work the plastic tine between skin and mat, and use the blade to cut the mat into smaller, workable sections, then you can use a comb and brush to finish it off.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

lavillerose said:


> One of the best, safest and cheapest mat breakers I've ever come across is nothing but a zip-style letter opener. Just work the plastic tine between skin and mat, and use the blade to cut the mat into smaller, workable sections, then you can use a comb and brush to finish it off.


Ditto!

I agree with the first mat breaker in the OP. I have one and use it for large areas of small mats - like when I get in spoo's that haven't been brushed for so long that they're nearly corded! Downside is you might find you need a second set of blades. They can be sent into a blade sharpener. They must be SHARP or they will just rip/pull the hair and hurt the dog. I don't know if that model accepts replacement blades. I have a german import one with a wood handle, I like it a lot!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> It's very common during coat change for those mats at right near the edges of the ear leather to go unnoticed, even by diligent owners! They form right at the skin as the adult coat comes in and get felted, so it feels like a part of the ear leather itself and you don't realize it's a mat.


Exactly! Angie's been matting like crazy behind the ears, and I have to examine closely to determine if it's ear leather or fur. I've also been having a hard time removing these mats, though I've been using single tines of my buttercomb to loosen them. I will add grooming spray, too.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

In the first post for anyone that's not a groomer, I recommend the second comb, it's difficult to get anything wedged up in the blade part that's not mat, but with the first all the blades are exposed. As a groomer, I won't even own one.

As a pet owner, you can either put a comb between the skin and mat and cut it off that way (NEVER EVER! Pull a mat up and just cut it, ALWAYS put something between the skin and the mat!) or put the scissors in with the blade pointing out and split the mat. The letter opener works too like other members suggested.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks all! I got one like the second one cause it was the only one the closest pet store carries that wasn't huge. It works great in most places but the mats right at the edge of the ear leather (and on the inside near her head, can't see them from the outside) are worse now than they were a couple weeks ago. I'm seriously afraid I'm going to have to shave her ears! I'm sure that'd be cute...but I'm so attached to them! LOL I'll try the plastic letter opened...I have one of those around her somewhere!


----------

